# Low sound volume on Youtube



## leonyc (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi,

I have normal volume when I listen to MP3s or CDs on my computer and most videos online (cnn, msnbc, metacafe.com, etc). But Youtube video sound volume is rather low - have to crank up the speakers volume at the max, so hear a lot of static/noise. 

All the volume sliders are at the max on the Windows Volume Control (including Wave). I installed the latest Adobe Flash Plugin for both IE and Firefox. I checked the Control Panel->Sound And Audio Devices Properties - device volume and Speaker volumes are on High. Sound Playback is set to "SoundMAX Digial Audio" - the only other option is Model Line Playback. I have the same problem in both IE and Firefox.

I have Dell Dimension 4550 with Windows XP (the comp is about 5 years
old)

Thoughts?


----------



## nelsonm (Sep 28, 2008)

have you up'd the You Tube flash video window volume control on the browser?

Try other You Tube videos, do they all have low volume?

Try deleting your browser cookies?


----------



## leonyc (Sep 29, 2008)

nelsonm said:


> have you up'd the You Tube flash video window volume control on the browser?
> 
> Try other You Tube videos, do they all have low volume?
> 
> Try deleting your browser cookies?


The volume is at the Highest level in the You Tube flash video window volume control. I cleared out the cookies - that did not make any difference. I tried many Youtube videos - in general, the volume is moderate at best, and mostly low. Not sure what the problem is.


----------



## nelsonm (Sep 28, 2008)

Ok... Hummmm...

What about other sites... Try www.Hulu.com in firefox then IE. They are one of many sites springing up offering high quality or HD full length tv episodes and movies for free with just 4 or 5 15 sec commericals.

Pick an episode or movie make sure the video window volume is up and let me know if the volume is the same or normal.

I have to admit, you have me stumped if that does not work. You might try reinstalling or updating your audio driver and or check if you have more than one audio driver installed on your system.


----------



## leonyc (Sep 29, 2008)

nelsonm said:


> I have to admit, you have me stumped if that does not work. You might try reinstalling or updating your audio driver and or check if you have more than one audio driver installed on your system.


Can I install some other, more up-to-date driver on my Dell? The one available from the Dell web site for my model is the same one I have installed already. It's dated 2003.


----------



## nelsonm (Sep 28, 2008)

It would not hurt to un-install re-install the audio driver for your card/chip.

Did the volume from videos from Hulu sound ok or low as well?

Here's two more things to try:

1 - make sure that any surround sound or fx settings are turned off.
2 - make sure that you have the correct speaker selection/configuration for the speakers you really have.


----------

